# Western Isolation Module vs. Relays



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

O.K. guys (experts only)

I see a lot of you guys advocating for the use of the isolation module vs. the relay. First, I can't find anywhere that explains what the isolation module does. Second, last season, when I had my unit installed (he said unit  ) my dealer told me they refused to use the isolation mode because 99% of them came back non-operational and they ended up replacing them with relays anyway. Apparently Western didn't have the bugs worked out. 

All right. Let's hear them.

Marshall


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Marshall.............I see the pros and cons about the iso. module vs. the relays...........

I am swapping my 01 Ultra to my new o4 Chevy. I have to get a different truck side light harness. Everything is bolt up tho.

I have the relays on my set up. Not a problem with anything in 3 HARD NY winters so far !

Seems to me 1 relay would be easier to replace than the whole module unit. NOt to mention the $$$$$ factor.

I asked the dealer who is doing my installation about changing to the iso. module. He said forget it unless you wanna spend $$$$$$$............

Heck.Its $250 just for the new wiring harness. I could just imagine how much a iso. unit costs!................geo


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

The isolation module is essentially a box full of relays,i have yet to see a problem with it as far as not being relaible and coming back "non-operational",Sounds to me like your dealer is sitting on a load of relay harnesses and he's trying to get rid of them before they become obsolete.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

ARC..My western dealer told me they went to the iso. unit after 02.
Yes/no?

Heck my Western dealer didn't have a new wiring harness in stock for my 04.
Matter of fact NO dealer in CNY had one..................Hmmmm


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Fisher actually came out with the iso mod one year before Western. I thought they were going to be a pain in the [email protected]# at first but actually like installing them. After having installed several hundreds (cant count high enough to keep track of all of them) including ones that i installed for fisher the first year, i have yet to replace one for any reason. As for the relays, im still still repairing/replacing those for customers when they go bad.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Iso modules are practically plug and play. I had one on my GMC than switched the plow to my Dodge. The new module for the Dodge was $252 and it came with the required light harnesses. It simply plugs right up. No switches. When you connect the plow everything fires up including the plow lights. Truck headlights turn off as well. I sold off my GMC mount and iso and got like $350. New mount and plow was like $650 so $300 total out of pocket for the switch wasnt that bad. I did the work myself.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

*'05 Ford F250 Install*

I just installed a complete set up on my F250 (mount, wiring, isolation module, cab command). Pretty simple set up with everything being plug in. I have not hooked up the plow yet (waiting for new 3 plug wiring harness to go with new isolation module) but when I turn on the ignition in the truck, no lights on the cab command come on...?

In my last truck (relay style) the cab command lights would come on when the ignition was on, even if the plow was NOT attached. It would light the little "Western" logo up on the cab command.

Is this normal?

I have checked everything 5 times and everything is connected as it should be. I have also tested for ignition power at the seperate red wire that comes off the cab command and it's good.

Thanks!


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

That is correct. No lights on the control unless it's all hooked up 100%. Once you disconnect the plow, the lights on the control go out.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Isolation Module*

Hoot-

Thanks! I was going crazy trying to figure out if I missed something somewhere, but everything is pretty simple with these new isolation modules I couldn't figure out what I missed.

So on the old (relay style) the cab command has power with no plow, and on the new (isolation module style) the cab command has no power when the plow is not attached?

Just want to make sure I got it right. Doesn't seem to be any way to test it without the plow attached.

Thanks again!


----------



## rtm038 (Jan 23, 2002)

Isolation module all the way! I've had a 2001 Minute Mount w/ the Iso. Mod., a 2002 MM2 w/ the Iso. Mod., installed a 2003 X-Blade w/ the Iso. Mod and recently put a UniMount on my '04 Ram 3500 and installed the Iso. Mod. I've never had one go bad, except for one that I fried. It is a much nicer set-up than a bunch of relays taped together.

Ryan


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

sbrennan007 said:


> Hoot-
> 
> Doesn't seem to be any way to test it without the plow attached


Fisher has test equipment for that,it's a bit pricey for the average plow guy though.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

hoot said:


> ... It simply plugs right up. No switches. When you connect the plow everything fires up including the plow lights. Truck headlights turn off as well...QUOTE]
> 
> Then there is no difference, because that is how my relays work.
> 
> ...


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Isolation Module*

I think to answer your question, the Isolation Module is just new technology. By replacing the relays, they can save time on installs etc... And you'll have less exposed wires and conncetions that can possibly get damaged by salt and weather.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

sbrennan007 said:


> I think to answer your question, the Isolation Module is just new technology. By replacing the relays, they can save time on installs etc... And you'll have less exposed wires and conncetions that can possibly get damaged by salt and weather.


I was wondering why you changed to the new Ford.


----------

